# Rotten surprises



## Paul Veerkamp (May 5, 2017)

Love cutting spalted logs. Never know what you will get. Just a few of the slabs. Pecan and sycamore.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 5, 2017)

Man those are very cool I really have a thing for quarter sawn sycamore. I have yet to mill one! It's on my list of wants, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 5, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Man those are very cool I really have a thing for quarter sawn sycamore. I have yet to mill one! It's on my list of wants, lol.


That's just one. I have several to do. Biggest is 50" diameter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (May 5, 2017)

Wow! Great black line on that pecan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 5, 2017)

Really like th he look of spalted pecan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 5, 2017)

T


DKMD said:


> Wow! Great black line on that pecan!


Thanks. It only took about 18 months

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS (May 6, 2017)

Spalted qs sycamore is one of my favorite woods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 6, 2017)

There's just something I love about big slabs of wood! Do you have a project for the wood? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 6, 2017)

No project. I just cut and sell until I find the right one to keep.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (May 6, 2017)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 6, 2017)

Surprise, surprise...great ones too. Those are sweet looking!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 8, 2017)

Awesome looking slabs

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Vern Tator (May 11, 2017)

That's almost pretty enough to make a guy come out of retirement.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 11, 2017)

Vern Tator said:


> That's almost pretty enough to make a guy come out of retirement.


This walnut I kept for myself. It should be dry by now.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## barry richardson (May 11, 2017)

You could make a deck for an aircraft carrier out of that one.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sidecar (Jun 16, 2017)

CWS said:


> Spalted qs sycamore is one of my favorite woods.


Hey Ol buddy !!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 16, 2017)

Sidecar said:


> Hey Ol buddy !!!!!



Where the hell have you been? Good to see you! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Jun 16, 2017)

Tony said:


> Where the hell have you been? Good to see you! Tony


Been here and there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm speechless when in the presence of big slabs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jun 16, 2017)

Tony said:


> Where the hell have you been? Good to see you! Tony


Hey Tony ! Well its @CWS fault he told me I oughta just live right here on the hill , not much of phone signal nor human like communication here but now I have a decent phone so I get internet , been busy'r than a cat in a sandbox , missed see'n all the cool stuff you guys do !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 16, 2017)

Sidecar said:


> Hey Tony ! Well its @CWS fault he told me I oughta just live right here on the hill , not much of phone signal nor human like communication here but now I have a decent phone so I get internet , been busy'r than a cat in a sandbox , missed see'n all the cool stuff you guys do !



Good to have you back my man! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jun 16, 2017)

Thank Y


Tony said:


> Good to have you back my man! Tony


Thank You Tony , sure missed see'n all the cool work you guys do ,

Reactions: Like 1


----------

